# Miele - CVA-620-2 - no clue how to make my first coffee



## GillianBC (Nov 15, 2021)

Just moved into my new home and it has a Miele coffee machine. I've read through the manual, but I'm stumped. I've filled the beans, I've filled the water container, it goes through the warming and rinsing stages on the display (though no water comes out) and then it says ready to use. I select small coffee and it goes through that cycle but still nothing comes out of the spouts.

What am I missing? Is there something else I need to do?

I see it keeps depositing dry ground coffee in the waste container. I tried cleaning the brew part, but it seemed spotless anyhow.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Is the machine brand new or has it been used? Was there any error message in case it has limescale and the water doesn't get through? Have you tried a double espresso button?

It sounds as a mystery that most likely has a very trivial explanation.


----------



## GillianBC (Nov 15, 2021)

It's been used. The previous owners used it frequently. No error message showing. It just says the messages for 'Rinsing' and then '1 Small Coffee'. The water here is very soft - no limescale at all.

Shouldn't water come through when it does the Rinsing anyhow?


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes water should come through and you should hear a pump working (I expect a vibrating pump noise) for a few seconds. You should see around a small glass of water either through the coffee spouts or, if not, in the drip tray or possibly the coffee dregs container.


----------



## GillianBC (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks Eiffel, the machine makes quite a loud vibrating noise, but the cup is dry. As I've never used a coffee machine like this before, I don't know if it's a normal noise or abnormal. No water in the cup though. The grounds that end up in the waste are completely dry too.

Like John said above, I think there must be something trivial that I've not done correctly.


----------



## GillianBC (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's some youtube of it going through its 'pretending to make a coffee' cycles:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@GillianBCIt probably needs cleaning, something is blocking up...I suspect the hot water function may be working fine?

http://www1.miele.com/forms2/uk/sa/manuals-125.aspx?mNo=06492200&asDownload=1

Look from page 50 onwards.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just a thought, is the tank empty? If full, check there is no obstruction to the outlet.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Why don't you phone Miele, their customer support is very helpful.


----------



## GillianBC (Nov 15, 2021)

Tank is full

Already tried the cleaning of the brew part from the manual - it looked spotless already

Already contacted Miele (email) - no response yet

The hot water function (I assume that's the spout on the right) - nothing comes out of that either if I turn its dial.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Further to @Rob666 question, have you considering to prime the machine. If it has been left unattended for long sometimes one needs to perform this procedure first.

I have got a Gaggia Tebe and if I have not used it for a while I need to prime it.

Could it be similar issue here?

Is there anything in the manual that mentions priming?

Miele are very renowned brand so I believe it is something small.

Good luck!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Looking at the manual there is a "rinse cycle" which is supposed to be performed every day. Have you tried that?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you get hot water from the hot water spout?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Have you tried removing the water tank and manually operating the valve at the bottom? It could be stuck.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Why don't you phone Miele, their customer support is very helpful.





GillianBC said:


> Already contacted Miele (email) - no response yet


 I did suggest to phone customer support. They usually answer the phone.


----------

